# Can Warforged get laid?



## ourchair (Jun 16, 2010)

No, really.

I know they can't reproduce.

But can they get laid?


----------



## FireLance (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm *not* going to answer this here. Ask it on CircvsMaximvs and I might.


----------



## DracoSuave (Jun 16, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DYrlt3CyaE"]DATA IS A DIRTY ANDROID[/ame]


----------



## Doug McCrae (Jun 16, 2010)

I was playing a robot in a Rifts game and the GM said I could get attachments for that kind of thing.


----------



## ourchair (Jun 16, 2010)

It's an absolute serious question.

I want to introduce a Warforged as a romantic option for one of my characters. He wants to have an academic colleague who receives his reports on observations on biology in the outside world, and I want to make her into a romantic interest. I just want to see if bedroom options are possible.

And no, I do not intend to roleplay them out. At all.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 16, 2010)

Intercourse - NO. But they do like a nice polish.

Romance - Yes, they love long long converstions into the night, and walking while holding hands.


----------



## BrokeAndDrive (Jun 16, 2010)

"My question about robo hanky-panky is totally serious, dudes."

I love you guys.


----------



## ourchair (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah what the hell, I'll just leave it a vague matter.

Me: "Fade to black."

Player 2: "Wait, what?"

Player 1: "That's totally hot."

Player 3: "How is that even possible?'

Player 1: "It's just hot."

Player 2: "Did they just have s... e... x?"

Me: "I dunno what do you think?"

Player 3: "But they can't reproduce!!!"

Me: "It's all in your imagination."

Player 2: "No."

Player 1: "YES."

Player 2: "NO."

Me: "Remember, D&D is about saying, 'Yes and...'"

Player 1: "YES."

Player 2: "And that totally does not make sense."

Me: "Does it have to?"

Player 2: "Explain it to me. Like you would to a child."

Me: "I don't have to. You're players use your imagination. What do you think?"

Player 3: "MAGIC!"

Player 1: "That's what she said."


----------



## Mort_Q (Jun 16, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ev1ec0Z0GI"]Fully Functional[/ame]


----------



## Ebylon (Jun 16, 2010)

Warforged Resolve ensures that their stamina won't be a question. Then it's just a matter of getting a House Cannith tinkerer to craft a... component, and voila. You have Jude Law from A.I..

Well. A little chunkier.

Well. A little less handsome.

Well... just turn the lights off.


----------



## Solvarn (Jun 16, 2010)

*Not likely*

I mean, the warforged could probably get modified, but I doubt that the original design called for anything to be attached in that particular spot. They were built for war, not making the beast with two backs.

You could be a whoreforged though.


----------



## Obryn (Jun 16, 2010)

I think, if he cruises the right bars, and buys a few drinks, he just might.

-O


----------



## Obryn (Jun 16, 2010)

Also, if the Warforged doesn't have any luck in the bar, he can always roll his percentiles.

I hear that Expensive Doxies love the golems.

-O


----------



## Solvarn (Jun 16, 2010)

Obryn said:


> I hear that Expensive Doxies love the golems.




You know, I heard the same thing.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone remember Minder from the old DC FR comics from the 90's?

Hawkeye


----------



## The Human Target (Jun 16, 2010)

I think people in the real world can have sex without having fully functional interlocking genitalia, so for sure Warforged can. Just not in the traditional sense.

The better question is, why would a Warforged without sexy feelings do such a thing? To pretend to be more human? For love?


----------



## cmbarona (Jun 16, 2010)

In all seriousness:

[sblock]It seems there are four aspects to this question, and most of the answer is at the discretion of the DM's opinion concerning Warforged nature, personality, purpose, and design:



Can a Warforged love?
Can a Warforged lust?
Can a Warforged stimulate others sexually?
Can a Warforged receive sexual stimulation?
Questions 1 and 2 are related to Warforged emotional capability and range. I imagine this would depend on the "programming", so to speak, of the Warforged. It's clear from generic D&D material that Warforged have more fully developed personalities than their creators originally intended.

Concerning Question 1, it seems love is quite the possibility, if a DM allows such a peculiar bond to form between a living organism and a machine. And if they can love, they can certainly see the appeal of strengthening that bond via the Question 3.

Lusting is a different matter, since its impetus is largely tied to Question 4.

Question 3's answer is easily yes, though the extent to which this can occur would vary largely depending on what sort of physical design they have, including different components and their shape, size, material, and function (e.g., vibrating or warming).

Which brings us to question 4. Given standard D&D assumptions about them being created for war, it's safe to assume they weren't created with any sort of genitalia. However, as with any anthropomorphic creations we have, they certainly could be given them, at the time of creation or at some point afterward. Whether said genitalia also have any sort of pleasure receptors would also be a different consideration. But if they do, it's safe to assume a Warforged with such components would have an incentive for using them, hence the relation to the lust question above.

Notice that I didn't mention procreation. Remember that infertile people can fall in love and have sex, so that shouldn't be an issue in and of itself. Love and sex don't have to be tied to procreation, they just typically are since that's the sort of creatures we are. At least, that's my 2cp.[/sblock]

In short, it's up to the DM, but I imagine WOTC's official answer would be no.


----------



## DracoSuave (Jun 17, 2010)

Also, Hellcow is totally talking in the wrong thread.  This one is more important.


----------



## Nytmare (Jun 17, 2010)

doctorhook said:
			
		

> the word "whoreforged" belongs in the fatal version of eberron. Which would be an abomination upon my favorite...




ur favrite game is fatal 2?

[EDIT]damn you for auto-converting my humorous caps lock, enworld![/EDIT]


----------



## HighTemplar (Jun 17, 2010)

You forgot to mention the most critical detail, are they two warforged ?

Warforge male on female: yes, if he's gentle
Male on warforged female: yes, if she's soft over there...
Warforge male on warforge female: no. (no point either)


----------



## ourchair (Jun 17, 2010)

cmbarona said:


> In all seriousness:
> 
> [sblock]It seems there are four aspects to this question, and most of the answer is at the discretion of the DM's opinion concerning Warforged nature, personality, purpose, and design:
> 
> ...



I'm glad you took the question seriously, and your answer seems more in line with what I had intended.

See I don't intend to write whore-forged or anything like that, but I have a PC who has declared that he has been sending via House Sivis, information about the natural world outside of Sharn. The player declared that the his pen pal would be a lab assistant named Zo.

He left it open for me to determine what gender or race Zo is, but said that his PC is excited to meet him/her -- they just arrived in Sharn -- "both in the formal  sense of discussing how to create a bio-sanctuary, as  well as the personal satisfaction of "geeking out" with someone who  shares his enthusiasm." 

If he gets laid in the process, that would just  sweeten the deal. He says his character -- an eco-sensitive shifter -- claims he has "love for ALL living creatures" and is not kidding about that and in no uncertain terms, said he swings both ways.

I was thinking that Zo could be a Warforged as a) it's a Warforgey name, b) lab assistant makes an interesting but not out of line role for a Warforged and c) I could write the character as interested in the natural world and all its implications in a detached 'objective' sense.


----------



## surfarcher (Jun 17, 2010)

Mechanophilia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ?
Technosexual - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ?


----------



## MichaelSomething (Jun 17, 2010)

I bet there's an app for that.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 17, 2010)

To me, Zo sounds like the name of a gnome. A warforged lab assistant would probably have a name like... well... Lab Assistant. Most warforged choose names based on their function. Hence, a guard might be called Watcher or an underwater salvager might be called Diver. It's within the realm of possibility for a warforged to have a name common to one of the other races, but that would probably be because the warforged wanted to be more life-like and took a name he/she heard and liked. But warforged are noted as being incredibly unimaginative about names. Most don't even understand the purpose of them. They have a unique symbol burned into their heads. What else does one really need?

On the issue of sex, some warforged seek to fit in with society, so I can imagine a warforged wanting to engage in a romantic relationship but the way I see it, this would be pure mimicry. Warforged don't have the equipment for sex in the traditional manner. And since they don't really feel pain, I doubt they can feel pleasure. Still, I'm certain they could give pleasure to someone else if that person was so inclined to receive it. I could even see warforged prostitutes getting special prosthetics for the job. I don't even want to think about the kinds of names such a warforged might choose though.

Although the Data song was amusing, warforged are not Data, nor are they robots. They are intelligent magical constructs. Some seek to fit in, but they are not trying to become more "human," like Data. They only do it because they figure that's what they are supposed to do. Warforged define everything in their lives in terms of war. Their leaders and bosses are commanders. Their friends are comrades in arms. They are comfortable defining things like ally and foe, but wrestle with more complex relationships. I doubt very much that a warforged is even capable of understanding love, let alone sex.

You are free to do whatever you want in your campaign though. Warforged don't have to work like the way they are described in the books. They can be just like Data if you want them to be. They could even be "fully functional." Just recognize that doing so would be a deviation from the warforged as they have been portrayed. I have all the Eberron books and don't recall a single instance of a warforged falling in love.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't post them here, but you should check out the complete lyrics to Frank Zappa's "Stick it out" from the album_ Joe's Garage._  It is (in lawyer-speak) on point.

Here's a sample:



> See the chrome
> Feel the chrome
> Touch the chrome
> Heal the chrome
> ...


----------



## The_Fan (Jun 17, 2010)

ourchair said:


> It's an absolute serious question.
> 
> I want to introduce a Warforged as a romantic option for one of my characters. He wants to have an academic colleague who receives his reports on observations on biology in the outside world, and I want to make her into a romantic interest. I just want to see if bedroom options are possible.
> 
> And no, I do not intend to roleplay them out. At all.



I'm going to treat this with seriousness, far more than it deserves. I'd almost say this is a fault with modern society that we believe romance = sex. Benjamin Franklin was a master of the chaste romance, chatting up the French ladies and being every bit the romantic without (by all accounts) ever setting foot inside any woman's bedroom but his wife's.

There's a lot of roleplaying potential in a Warforged who pursues the romantic ideal and can sweep a woman off her feet with his incredible charm, but has absolutely no clue how things are supposed to work from there. Once in the bedroom, he thinks this is where it's supposed to fade to black and skip to the next chapter so he goes into "rest mode."

Alternately, without going into too much detail, he may be EXTREMELY good at pleasing a woman, and really get nothing in return. Women like it when you focus on them and what they like instead of what pleases you, and a warforged who knows what to do but gets no stimulation himself could actually be better than a human lover.


----------



## ourchair (Jun 17, 2010)

The_Fan said:


> I'm going to treat this with seriousness, far more than it deserves. I'd almost say this is a fault with modern society that we believe romance = sex. Benjamin Franklin was a master of the chaste romance, chatting up the French ladies and being every bit the romantic without (by all accounts) ever setting foot inside any woman's bedroom but his wife's.



Clever man.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to equate 'romantic option' with 'fantasy hanky panky.' However, my player said in no uncertain terms that his character does pursue getting laid on a regular basis (at least insofar as an adventurer can stay in one place long enough to do so) and it's not something that bothers me, nor do I believe it's a creepy case of "oh god we're going to use roleplaying bowow-chicka-wowow as a substitute for real bowow-chicka-wowow"

I'm basically playing off the fact that this guy has poly-amorous bi-curious pansexual tendencies, isn't shy about it and will indulge him in it, even if it is going to be nothing more than 'fade to black.'



			
				The_Fan said:
			
		

> There's a lot of roleplaying potential in a Warforged who pursues the romantic ideal and can sweep a woman off her feet with his incredible charm, but has absolutely no clue how things are supposed to work from there. Once in the bedroom, he thinks this is where it's supposed to fade to black and skip to the next chapter so he goes into "rest mode."



Now see, that's something I want to develop with a character of my own.



			
				The_Fan said:
			
		

> Alternately, without going into too much detail, he may be EXTREMELY good at pleasing a woman, and really get nothing in return. Women like it when you focus on them and what they like instead of what pleases you, and a warforged who knows what to do but gets no stimulation himself could actually be better than a human lover.



There's actually a lot of Trek-sian drama to be wrung out of that. Some people would say that that's wrong that a warforged would provide amoro-sexual pleasure but get nothing in return, and to that I say, what if it doesn't care? What if it doesn't matter?


----------



## Nymrohd (Jun 17, 2010)

You are forgetting the first rule of porn. "If it exists, there is porn with it." So ofc they can get laid.


----------



## Stalker0 (Jun 18, 2010)

Poor Eric's grandmother


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 18, 2010)

To quote Mills Lane:
"Let's get it on!"

Or Michael Buffer:
"Let's get READYYYY to RUUUMMMMMBLLLEEEE!"


----------



## Frank Jamison (Jun 20, 2010)

MichaelSomething said:


> I bet there's an app for that.



The iBone?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 21, 2010)

DracoSuave said:


>




Or Steely Dan.


> *Origins of the band name, "Steely Dan"*
> 
> ...With Fagen on keyboards and vocals and Becker on bass, they decide to sign up guitarist Jeff "Skunk" Baxter and drummer Jim Hodder. With the core band recruited, Donald and Walter need a name for their group. Since both of them were avid readers of 1950's "Beat" literature, they decided to name the band "Steely Dan" after _"a sex toy"*_ in William Burroughs' "Naked Lunch."




* Edited


----------



## Artoomis (Jun 21, 2010)

Is it just me?   Does *ANYONE* think Eric Noah's grandmother would approve of this discussion?


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 21, 2010)

Artoomis said:


> Is it just me?   Does *ANYONE* think Eric Noah's grandmother would approve of this discussion?




Yeah you're right. She hates Warforged, something about "No robots in MY fantasy".

What?


----------



## DracoSuave (Jun 21, 2010)

Artoomis said:


> Is it just me?   Does *ANYONE* think Eric Noah's grandmother would approve of this discussion?




I've met some pretty bawdy grammas in my day.


----------



## Nymrohd (Jun 21, 2010)

Btw there is a faction of Eberron warforged that would probably be very interesting in getting laid, the Reforged. They are a religion/philosophy/lifestyle dedicated to experiencing the world and community and is prone to adapting any human practice. If they feel OK to dress up like humans, pretend to eat and seek ways to gain the sense of taste and scent, I'd reckon they would eventually try to have sex as well. I mean, warforged are technically immortal right?


----------



## ExploderWizard (Jun 21, 2010)

Nymrohd said:


> I mean, warforged are technically immortal right?




Nope. They last 10 years or 100,000 miles.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 21, 2010)

And parts of them are vulcanized. _ And _steel-belted.


----------



## TheClone (Jun 22, 2010)

Amazing thread 

To OP: I guess there is nothing wrong with "sexforged". Even if it is only for the sake of rewarding the players ideas. You make the game, not the books, so let it happen. And then use it as a story. It's too much of fun, moral, ethics and everything in it to leave it out. What happens if there are more/many "sexforged" (who are normal warforged but have romantic thoughts and maybe are even able to have sex) more? This would have quite an impact on eberron society. Or if there are very few, what to do about htem? Where does it come from? Again mad wizardry? A fabrication error? Hale-Bopp? Anything is possible. Adn don't care too much about what warforged should be by the book, but what you can make of this idea in your story. Just don't do dirty porn


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2010)

The following from Red Dwarf, a UK TV series, when Kryten meets Camille...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzElOZRnNG4&feature=PlayList&p=0E15677EFB08793C&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=63]YouTube - Red Dwarf SE4 EP1 Camille Part 3[/ame]

Admittedly Camille turns out to be a blob and not an Android/Warforged, but romance all the same.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 23, 2010)

_They'll always have Parrots._


----------



## ourchair (Jun 23, 2010)

TheClone said:


> Amazing thread
> 
> To OP: I guess there is nothing wrong with "sexforged".



I like how you have a serious yet open-minded approach to the topic, but you have the silly genius of saying "sexforged" (Yet etymologically speaking it make sense)



			
				TheClone said:
			
		

> Even if it is only for the sake of rewarding the players ideas. You make the game, not the books, so let it happen. And then use it as a story. It's too much of fun, moral, ethics and everything in it to leave it out. What happens if there are more/many "sexforged" (who are normal warforged but have romantic thoughts and maybe are even able to have sex) more? This would have quite an impact on eberron society. Or if there are very few, what to do about htem? Where does it come from? Again mad wizardry? A fabrication error? Hale-Bopp? Anything is possible. Adn don't care too much about what warforged should be by the book, but what you can make of this idea in your story. Just don't do dirty porn



I'm thinking of making it an eccentric quirk that isn't common to all warforged but isn't rare either. 

After all, some Warforged are 'experimenting' with organic concepts, so while they may not possess the genitalia or any other biological functions to have conventional sex, they will at least be curious enough to wonder what all this "bodily play" is.

Not that the Warforged isn't going to get the player any more than 'fade to black.' Though knowing him he's going to be all like, "YEAH!" I will resist the urge to say, "It chafes a bit," though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 24, 2010)

A classic movie scene springs to mind...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP_NKCV_Dn0&feature=related"]"Young Frankenstein"[/ame]


----------



## DracoSuave (Jun 24, 2010)

While I cannot answer if a warforged would -want- to get laid, there's definately at least one changeling in sharn who's willing to -pretend- to be that warforged.

For the right price.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 24, 2010)

Am I the only one so far in this thread who's thought of The Humping Robot, from Robot Chicken?

Brad


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 24, 2010)

My guess would be "No."


----------



## ProfessorCirno (Jun 25, 2010)

_Why is this this thread.

The whole thread.

Why is this.
_


----------



## ourchair (Jul 30, 2010)

ProfessorCirno said:


> _Why is this this thread.
> 
> The whole thread.
> 
> ...



Because I can.


----------



## webrunner (Jul 30, 2010)

ProfessorCirno said:


> _Why is this this thread.
> 
> The whole thread.
> 
> ...




You know what they say.  All's fair in love and warforged.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 30, 2010)

What's to say House Cannith wouldn't create constructs that were designed to aid the war effort by keeping the troops from needing to use local prostitutes?  Seems perfectly logical to me.  It's been done by real world armies, minus the magically animated constructs bit.  It keeps the troops closer to command and removes the threat of ambushes as they would need to go on leave less

What's interesting to me is that while a typical war forged is trying to find a new role in life other than waging war, the sexforged would be trying to find a like outside of sexuality, academia would be a good fit.


----------



## Crazy_Dragon (Jul 30, 2010)

1) why does romance=sex? 
2) I can only imagine a male sexforged, either a woman who wants a better dildo or a gay gnome wanting "lifts" around the lab,

Though female sexforged makes sense for an army, no chance for the spread of STDs and repeating crossbows out of the sexforged "nipples" in case of being attacked...


----------



## nai_cha (Jul 31, 2010)

Rule 34. Anything's possible.

Also, considering that the Transformers slash fandom is pretty active and has helpful primers such as this manifesto (warning: Adult Content Notice), not to mention other metal construct centered fandoms such as Gundams, Evas &c, then yes, there's a way for metal constructs to have sexual and/or romantic relationships.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 31, 2010)

Crazy_Dragon said:


> or a gay gnome wanting "lifts" around the lab,




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgq4w4dqKsU&feature=related"]Master Blaster run Bartertown![/ame]


----------



## Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Rule 34.

No exceptions.


----------



## Barastrondo (Jul 31, 2010)

Man, what is it with the warforged? I just finished up a 22-session story arc with a warforged main character, and pretty much every session after the second there were warforged Richard jokes. 

Now, I must admit there was context: the warforged in question was a clockwork who had been built with the express purpose of guarding a vault. When his vault "fell off the building," he had to find a new purpose, hence adventure. He was very much into the mythology of locks and keys and doors. So when he approaches a large iris-like door and said "Open for me, brother..." well, that's when the warforged rooster jokes began. "It's a key, isn't it? He has a key attachment?" (To which the warforged player responds "It's the freakin' Key to the City here!") 

Every session. At least one warforged computer-company-acquired-by-Getronics joke. Sometimes it'd hit just before the game. At one point the guy making the most of the warforged exterior plumbing jokes was running late, so he called to say as much... and then my friend set his cell phone down at the absentee's place at the table so he could make the joke.

The real irony? The guy making all these jokes? Family man, father of four, 20-year veteran in the industry, and my boss. The ability to spend five minutes/session on something totally immature is not exclusive to the young.


----------



## ourchair (Aug 1, 2010)

Barastrondo said:


> Man, what is it with the warforged? I just finished up a 22-session story arc with a warforged main character, and pretty much every session after the second there were warforged Richard jokes.
> 
> Now, I must admit there was context: the warforged in question was a clockwork who had been built with the express purpose of guarding a vault. When his vault "fell off the building," he had to find a new purpose, hence adventure. He was very much into the mythology of locks and keys and doors. So when he approaches a large iris-like door and said "Open for me, brother..." well, that's when the warforged rooster jokes began. "It's a key, isn't it? He has a key attachment?" (To which the warforged player responds "It's the freakin' Key to the City here!")
> 
> ...



Don't look at me, I meant the question in all seriousness.


----------



## Barastrondo (Aug 1, 2010)

ourchair said:


> Don't look at me, I meant the question in all seriousness.




You are more mature than my boss.

If I were asked the question in seriousness by a player, re: the Eberron setting (I reskin stuff all the time, so the warforged in our home game is a clockwork thing with no plant matter in his construction)? My first reaction would be "If someone built a warforged with sexual capacities, I think said construct would reflect its creator's sexual proclivities, and not look as much like the standard version. If it's a more standard creation-forge, built-for-war warforged, then it's going to be pretty limited."

That said, the situation you describe? It would be hard for me to resist the approach of "Well, she is objectively very interested in the natural world and the proclivities of fully organic life, so she might well be up for... experimentation." Not in a sinister sense, mind. But rather a way to showcase that unconventional way of thought. She might not get any physical pleasure out of it, but she might get information.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 1, 2010)

Barastrondo said:


> The real irony?




About 14% of the Warforged's construction.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 2, 2010)

cignus_pfaccari said:


> Am I the only one so far in this thread who's thought of The Humping Robot, from Robot Chicken?
> 
> Brad




Yeah, I thought of that.  And the song "Dirty Robot" by Arling & Cameron.

Also, from anime...
[sblock]Cutey Honey and All Purpose Cultural Catgirl Nuku Nuku[/sblock]

I'm sure there's others...


----------



## TheClone (Aug 2, 2010)

Crazy_Dragon said:


> Though female sexforged makes sense for an army, no chance for the spread of STDs and repeating crossbows out of the sexforged "nipples" in case of being attacked...




I guess this has been topic when discussing human sexuality: Enslavement by sex. So following the though, can't there be a group of (most probably female) "sexforged" that keeps a band of (then male.. at least mostly) humanoids under control by sex? But maybe that'll be too perverted, even for fantasy role playing games.


----------



## ourchair (Aug 4, 2010)

TheClone said:


> I guess this has been topic when discussing human sexuality: Enslavement by sex. So following the though, can't there be a group of (most probably female) "sexforged" that keeps a band of (then male.. at least mostly) humanoids under control by sex? But maybe that'll be too perverted, even for fantasy role playing games.



I hope a DM I know never reads this, because I know he'd absolutely want to use this idea.


----------



## Crazy_Dragon (Aug 7, 2010)

TheClone said:


> I guess this has been topic when discussing human sexuality: Enslavement by sex. So following the though, can't there be a group of (most probably female) "sexforged" that keeps a band of (then male.. at least mostly) humanoids under control by sex? But maybe that'll be too perverted, even for fantasy role playing games.




would this involve brainjacking by nerve agents?


----------



## Nymrohd (Aug 7, 2010)

TheClone said:


> I guess this has been topic when discussing human sexuality: Enslavement by sex. So following the though, can't there be a group of (most probably female) "sexforged" that keeps a band of (then male.. at least mostly) humanoids under control by sex? But maybe that'll be too perverted, even for fantasy role playing games.




This is pretty much implied of the mord-sith (along the SM part ofc) so it is not really unprecedented in fantasy at all.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Aug 7, 2010)

ourchair said:


> No, really.
> 
> I know they can't reproduce.
> 
> But can they get laid?



No, and nor would they want to. There's no biological urge. Even if you gave them the equipment to participate in sexual intercourse with a humanoid partner, they'd feel no pleasure from it.

I think this sort of thing - and the lack of any physical sex*, as opposed to mental gender - is part of what make warforged so interesting.

* Thoughtless artists drawing sculpted stone-and-metal breasts aside.


----------



## Garthanos (Aug 7, 2010)

Nymrohd said:


> This is pretty much implied of the mord-sith (along the SM part ofc) so it is not really unprecedented in fantasy at all.




I found that writers perversions rather disconcerting and I am bloody liberal 

My old page about erotic magic 

Wonder if I could use the flavors with 4th edition .... and which class this variety of witch might be.


----------



## Crazy_Dragon (Aug 7, 2010)

Garthanos said:


> I found that writers perversions rather disconcerting and I am bloody liberal
> 
> My old page about erotic magic
> 
> Wonder if I could use the flavors with 4th edition .... and which class this variety of witch might be.




it's a good series, but unfortunately it frequently devolves into them having sex after the first one, at least the plot line is interesting (it never in the first books approaches Twilight "Saga" in dumbness, nor as perverted).I got to the fifth one, does it get less messed up?


----------



## Garthanos (Aug 7, 2010)

Crazy_Dragon said:


> it's a good series, but unfortunately it frequently devolves into them having sex after the first one, at least the plot line is interesting (it never in the first books approaches Twilight "Saga" in dumbness, nor as perverted).I got to the fifth one, does it get less messed up?




It has been years since I read past book 1 - reread it recently inspired by the TV series. (but I dont think I got much further than you are talking.) I admit it was well crafted in its way. And the strong proponent of intellectualism alongside sexuality appealed.


----------



## Nymrohd (Aug 7, 2010)

Honestly the most perverse sexual act in fantasy should go to Memories of Ice from the Malazan books of the fallen (where they have an army, the Children of the Dead Seed conceived of cannibalistic female religious fanatics who rape the men of conquered cities and kill them trying to impregnate themselves of the ejaculation that typically follows violent death in males). 

And now I have this idea about an order of ninja prostitutes that follow a certain empire's army in my campaign. . .


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 7, 2010)

Warforged sex?

*cough*newBSG*cough*wheeze*sputter*



> On the issue of sex, some warforged seek to fit in with society, so I can imagine a warforged wanting to engage in a romantic relationship but the way I see it, this would be pure mimicry.




I've been in relationships like that.


----------



## Styracosaurus (Aug 8, 2010)

There are a number of DC superheroes/villains that desperately seek to fit into human sexuality.

Data from Star Trek also fits this mold.
Edward Scissorhands and Frankenstein, etc....

It is not necessarily erotic but can be filled with pathos.
This type of approach to a character in game play might become stereotypical and boring.  The afore mention characters explore most of what an outsider would look like as they explore the limitations of being a Warforged.

Cylons in the recent Battlestar Galactica fit in the same mold.  They are kind of sexy and erotic (and dirty minded too).


----------



## Tibbs (Aug 22, 2010)

No, really.I know they can't reproduce.But can they get laid? 
Was the original question and Iv heard yes ,no and allot of why, why would they want too, their constructs, they were built for war.
And I believe that people are getting hung up on these two things.

1. While yes 90+% of warforged were built for war some weren't, and since the war has been over some were built in secret so could these ones have been built for something else.Also just because some one has been trained for war doesn't mean that they cant find a new purpose in life after the war.After all isn't that one of the reasons to play a warforged is to find a new meaning  to life.

2. Warforged are not Constructs there Living Constructs and yes there is a big difference between the two. Were construct are emotionless mindless  machines or statues, Warforged think and feel, there free to create and express them selves, granted the majority of warforged are the emotional equivalent of a depressed child doesn't mean they cant learn to be more human after all isn't that the entire purpose of the Reforge class  to learn to be more living and less construct.

Mentally.... It was brought up weather a warforged was mentally capable of love and lust and I say yes to both, because a warforged is capable of emotion.
We are shone this threw  warforged in game such as the Lord of Blades who shows hatred for all living creatures who he sees as weak, but also in warforged who choose to fallow the path of religion which takes faith and devotion both of which are complex and strong emotional things.We are also shown emotion and emotional learning in the Reforged who strive to be more human and less construct.
Because warforged are beings that love to both learn an experience life. Its easy to assume that a
warforged would pick up the emotions of love and lust over time, after all love is in all parts of a warforged's new life . Whether it be the warforged Bard that sings of love or  the warforged bodyguard who sees it at the the bordello she watches over or the warforged priest that marries a couple  even a warforged Druid sees animals coupling and baby animals born. So its ignorant to say that a being that is curious and wants to experience life, and that sees both love and sex that both major parts of life  would not want to try them out for them selves.

Physical...Now we come to the main point of all of this can a warforged get laid or physically experience sex..Once again I say yes as was brought up early its easy for a warforged to learn about sex and how to perform it. Any one who has had sex or seen a porn or read the Kama sutra knows that there are many positions and acts of love  that involve no genitalia at all making it easy for any warforged to participate in sex. As to whether or not the warforged gets pleasure out of it or not that depends on the warforged and there exp with love and sex.
For instance a warforged who has little exp in ether subject might get nothing but the exp of the act. Were a warforged who's lived around and exp such acts might of learned that when touched in a certain way or caressed in a certain spot that its supposed to produce pleasure, and therefore has learned that when touch or caressed in those spots and in that ways that its pleasure that  there feeling and there for get pleasure out of the exp of love or sex.
To take it another step those warforged that choose to take there gender Identity further can easily go threw body modification. easy done when either taking the Reforge class or threw the Unarmored Body feat. 
In either case the metal plating and much of the metal components are removed leaving only stone and wood which can then be manipulated threw the wood and stone shape spell thus giving the warforged a more feminine or masculine body shape as well as functioning sex organs making sex more of a pleasure and exp for the warforged. 
Also fun fact the wood used in the construction of most  warforged is mostly Darkwood and Living Wood a wood that does not die when cut down.  Making the majority of a warforgeds body a living bio mass of plant matter. So it easy to think that if Two warforged who have both gone threw the body modification and have had sex that its possible for the male to fertilize /impegnate/pollinate the female warforged thus giving birth to a baby warforged months later granted the child would be more plant and less construct. Also that's assuming you find two warforged that are like minded and that have both gone threw the body modification and that its the right time of the year and the female warforged is in bloom.


----------



## avin (Aug 22, 2010)

OP: sure, who said every warforged was created for war purpose? Think about Rachel in Blade Runner.

Some could have "please" functions and body forms that could handle this. The remaining question would be: do these creatures can feel love/passion/pleasure?

If your group is made of mature people that could be a very nice background for your char.


----------



## surfarcher (Aug 23, 2010)

Oooohh Rachel!  Now _there's_ a sexy Warforged pleasure model...

I gotta go have a cold drink and a lie down now...


----------



## ourchair (Aug 23, 2010)

surfarcher said:


> Oooohh Rachel!  Now _there's_ a sexy Warforged pleasure model...
> 
> I gotta go have a cold drink and a lie down now...



I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## surfarcher (Aug 24, 2010)

Then again Pris is pretty amazing for a "basic pleasure model"... Hard choice...

Off for another cold shower!


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2010)

If Bender can, warforged can.


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Aug 24, 2010)

Nymrohd said:


> Honestly the most perverse sexual act in fantasy should go to Memories of Ice from the Malazan books of the fallen (where they have an army, the Children of the Dead Seed conceived of cannibalistic female religious fanatics who rape the men of conquered cities and kill them trying to impregnate themselves of the ejaculation that typically follows violent death in males).
> 
> And now I have this idea about an order of ninja prostitutes that follow a certain empire's army in my campaign. . .




Dude, that is freaking *jacked up*. I'm stealing it for my campaign.


----------



## Rinienne (Oct 7, 2010)

OMG, I can't believe I registered on the forum just for replying this post. (well, google gives a link for this topic when you search "warforged names" )
As I can see this discussion is very old, but I still hope I will be able to find someone to whom my thoughts might be useful.
My opinion is yes, yes they can. I currently have a charecter warforged who not only can have sex, but can feel plasure. (oh no, plase, let me finish before pressing "reply" button with "no, this is impossible", or "no, you suck" replyes) The main idea not about in just saying "yes, it's possible" but in writing a good background, where you explain how it happened, why it happened. Describe warforged own thoughts about it, the way he was trying to find a place in this world when he understood he not axactly a constract with a soul, but yet, not exactly a living creature. Make other players believe in it!
Next stage is the DM: here I don't see any reasons why a DM can disagry with the idea of a warforged with feelings (in my example it's all possible feelings a living creature can feel: pain, cold or hot temperature, sickness, illness, need in food, sleep, etc.) An absence of this feelings was an advantage of your character... giving him all this stuff you just nerfed him! I can see a DM only happy about it.
If you don't want to give your warforged any tactile feelings, it's even more easy... all will depend on a good bg story.
in conclusion - every game in every group are differnt. starting the same campaign two different groups of players will able to came to absolutely different result... sometimes so different, that you won't be able to even tell it was same campaign. So  what the reson to repeat every 5 minutes "but the core book says" (well, I agree you can do it when it's about game mechanics)? Imagine, create, and ROLEPLAY. IMHO it's the best way to do.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Oct 8, 2010)

I am impressed how this thread just keeps Popping up, again and again...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 8, 2010)

Bold or Stupid said:


> I am impressed how this thread just keeps Popping up, again and again...




It's like it has Everready batteries in it!


----------



## Minifig (Oct 8, 2010)

Six pages and we haven't had a single mention of it yet?

Fine...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I"]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance[/ame]



Sorry!


----------



## Minifig (Oct 8, 2010)

Someone said:


> If Bender can, warforged can.




I'll see your Bender and raise you a Data.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 8, 2010)

Ehhhhh- Vger was bigger...and liked _both_ sexes.

(And some might say the same of William Ryker...see the episode "The Outcast".  Besides, we also know that he had an unhealthy attachment to his holodeck cutie...surpassed only by Lt. Barkley in that regard.)


----------



## Minifig (Oct 8, 2010)

You know if my DM allowed me to be a Warforged I would have taken full opportunity to answer this thread: "Yes, we can.. why do you ask..?"


----------



## DracoSuave (Oct 8, 2010)

Minifig said:


> I'll see your Bender and raise you a Data.




See the third post in this thread.  Click on the youtube.


----------



## Minifig (Oct 8, 2010)

DracoSuave said:


> See the third post in this thread.  Click on the youtube.


----------



## ourchair (Oct 8, 2010)

Bold or Stupid said:


> I am impressed how this thread just keeps Popping up, again and again...



My thread, she's all grown up now!


----------



## TheClone (Oct 8, 2010)

ourchair said:


> My thread, she's all grown up now!




Oh yeah. She is. This thread is evercool


----------



## Minifig (Oct 8, 2010)

> http://www.enworld.org/forum/278297-can-warforged-get-laid-6.html#post5344824 _I am impressed how this thread just keeps Popping up, again and again..._





That's.. what she said about the Warforged?


----------



## Lord Phoenix (Oct 9, 2010)

sex and warforged... are you freaking kidding me?! i LOVE the Lady GaGa video posted up here though!


----------



## Minifig (Oct 10, 2010)

Lord Phoenix said:


> sex and warforged... are you freaking kidding me?! i LOVE the Lady GaGa video posted up here though!




That's what the little green thumbs up are for.


----------



## ourchair (Nov 2, 2010)

Has anybody actually dealt with getting their PCs laid, particularly Warforged ones? 

Feedback on that would be useful.


----------



## Elton Robb (Nov 9, 2010)

Actually, my game isn't an ero game.  If it was, everyone would understand that and I wouldn't attract quite as many players.  Last night, because my cousin was unable to participate in the Orc's personal story arc I made my player roll a significant event.

The result was: he saved someone from death and now that someone follows him everywhere as a companion.  I was hoping that it would be female and it would be a non-human.  Maybe an elf or a drow or something like that (his character is a an elven rogue).  Well, we rolled it up, and we got an object that is not living but talks.  Here I was, describing a magic sword with intelligence that can talk and suddenly he says: "I want a protocol droid."

My reaction:   "I have Warforged stats."  (we are using Rolemaster Fantasy Roleplaying.)  So, we rolled, she's female.  She's in love.  Our rogue is plagued with a Warforged companion that is amorous over him.  Ah, Amour!  Especially when it's with a being produced in a Creation Forge during the time of Netheril (we are playing in the Realms).

Now that put an interesting subplot in the whole campaign.  Our rogue is being followed by a warforged protocol droid who's in love with him.  One of my players would probably state that it is a cruel irony, since I tortured him by telling him that his character did the Horizontal Mambo with two orc girls -- one of them being the daughter of the Chief; during his time with our orc party member (it was totally cruel).

Note: The World surprises me for some reason.  Here on EnWorld, this topic has ten pages; I ask the question of wierdos on the other [darknest] site, and the moderators lock the topic.


----------



## interwyrm (Nov 9, 2010)

7 pages, and nobody mentioned attached rods?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 9, 2010)

interwyrm said:


> 7 pages, and nobody mentioned attached rods?




...of Wonder
...of Lordly Might
...of Ruin
...of Flailing
...of Splendor
...of Thunder and Lightning
...of the Python
...of Enlarge
...of Extend
...of Maximize




What do they have to do with this topic?  Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 9, 2010)

Of course...Warforged Pimp/Wizards would highly prize staves of Power, Size Alteration, Life, Charming and Earth & Stone as well...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 16, 2010)

Soon, someone can build a Warforged PC who can legitimately wear a blingy medallion that reads "HOTFK", and the question will be definitively answered.


----------



## ourchair (Dec 12, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Soon, someone can build a Warforged PC who can legitimately wear a blingy medallion that reads "HOTFK", and the question will be definitively answered.



That would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Cyronax (Dec 12, 2010)

The real question is if a warforged gain benefits from Monte Cook's Nipple Clamps of Exquisite Pain?


----------



## Willowfang (May 5, 2020)

So quite the necro-bump here, 9 1/2 years later, but thinking about a Warforged PC and seeing what's out there on this aspect of a Warforged

So some thoughts...

*Why say no?* I mean, does a Warforged with romantic awareness need to NOT be a thing for a campaign to function? They were created to have awareness and freewill, insomuch that they can analyze a situation and make a choice to fit the situation. Though at least mostly built for war. I would think that with freewill they would grow into a more fully and rounded sentient mentality.

In part, the above is... anthropomorphizing a human's view of sentience. But also to me, a PC race, or for me, playing a PC race that's incapable of emotional intimacy is just boring. I realize of course not everyone is going to feel the same way. Not saying I want to play a Whoreforged, I just find it hard to think they can't eventually develop feelings along these lines, not that they'll be automatic, just that such a closed door bothers me.

*Physical Functions of Intimacy? *No reason they couldn't change themselves or be rebuilt for it. The real question is how they arrive at the desire of such functionality. But if/once you do arrive at this question "at the moment of truth", I'd think it's more of a non-question. If you never do arrive at this question in game though, then it's really a non-issue for that game as well.

*Reproduction? *I don't see why not. Probably not your usual biological reproduction, but not impossible. I mean, they aren't treants or other plant based creatures even with the wood components, but you could do it that way, and as they grow up, they add stone and metal to themselves as needed

They could also build a child, putting ideas into it, kinda like the Transformers would do when going to the interior of Cybertron and giving life to new Transformers.

And really, with magic and some hand waving, regardless of how you explain things, it could really function just the same as any other PC race's reproduction in practice.

So obviously, for a given game where a DM and players wants these things, there are ways to explain what may not seem at first obviously possible.


----------



## Umbran (May 5, 2020)

Willowfang said:


> *Why say no?* I mean, does a Warforged with romantic awareness need to NOT be a thing for a campaign to function?




Well, given the original subject of the thread, we should note:  Romance and sex are not equivalent.  You can want or have one without the other.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (May 5, 2020)

Just a note, warforged aren’t machines. In 5e terms they are humanoids, but even previously they we beings of living wood with sap and such, and didn’t follow personality programming any more than a human.

So, if a DM decides they can be physically stimulated, they can. Certainly they feel pain. Easiest way to feel pain is just to feel contact, pressure, etc, at a fairly sensitive level.

And it’s pretty clear they can form emotional bonds.

So, really, it’s just a matter of...would you want to have sex with a tree person? How likely is that to be pleasant? But I mean, people are into weirder stuff, so


----------

